# Budget Friendly dressage horse – breed ideas?



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

I can’t afford a 70k FEI Master (Purebred Warmblood) so I’m looking for more of a Toyota Corolla version dressage horse prospects. My max budget is $7500 but would prefer to spend in the $5000 range. I would like to show a training level and move my way up to 2nd level. I’m also looking for a good disposition (close to bombproof). Any breed ideas or X breeds that would fit this criteria? I’m not ready to pull the trigger on a purchase yet, just trying to get some ideas for what I should be aiming for.
Maybe a Warmblood/Arab mix? 
OTTBs?
Warmblood/Appaloosa Mix?


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

I've never heard of a wb x appy, that does not sound like a good cross.

There is a breeder in ND called prospect hill farm, they have lots of great hano x tbs. They are also in your price range, but mostly unbroke.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks Gypsygirl, I'll check it out. I was hoping for a horse that's already broke to ride, but with little to no show experience.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Warmblood/Arab or any taller half Arabian might be a possibility. google "arabian sport horse" to get an idea what you're dealing with. 
Appendix Quarter, leaning a bit more towards the TB side, is another. Or an OTTB, from one of yhe good rescue/rehab centers, you'd get quite a bit of horse for your budget there(New vocations is a good one). I've also found the TB's here are a lot calmer and less difficult in character than where we come from;-)


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

What is your max age range?

Sometimes a been there done that is a bit cheaper, but if you are looking to train your own (not from scratch)... perhaps look at a lease with potential to buy?

I took a big risk and bought a green broke 3yo stallion. Gelded him, and he turned out to be a complete pleasure and dream. I paid €3700. All you need is a VERY good trainer, and the ability to be patient and learn yourself.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Warmblood/Arab or any taller half Arabian might be a possibility. google "arabian sport horse" to get an idea what you're dealing with.
> Appendix Quarter, leaning a bit more towards the TB side, is another. Or an OTTB, from one of yhe good rescue/rehab centers, you'd get quite a bit of horse for your budget there(New vocations is a good one). I've also found the TB's here are a lot calmer and less difficult in character than where we come from;-)


I actually have some experience riding Arabs (Polish lines) and thought they were a good fit for me but figured I need an Arab/Warmblood X in order to move up the levels in Dressage. I'm only 5'4 and don't weigh very much so I figured I should aim for a horse between 15'2 and 17'0.

In Germany, Arabs are for rich people, and Warmbloods are for working class, so imagine my surprise when I moved to the States and found out that the opposite is true here.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

DuffyDuck said:


> What is your max age range?
> 
> Sometimes a been there done that is a bit cheaper, but if you are looking to train your own (not from scratch)... perhaps look at a lease with potential to buy?
> 
> I took a big risk and bought a green broke 3yo stallion. Gelded him, and he turned out to be a complete pleasure and dream. I paid €3700. All you need is a VERY good trainer, and the ability to be patient and learn yourself.


Wow, that was risky move - glad it worked out for you. I have a great trainer (Bronze, Silver & Gold USDF medals) but don't know if I can afford to pay for a horse AND then add expensive training on top of that. I was hoping for a horse that's completely broke to ride but maybe doesn't know the high level dressage stuff yet.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I KNOW.

Arabs out here.. 12,000 for E grade, not going any further, 18 yo gelding. I THINK NOT aha

They are getting better though 

Saying that, my new area is darn expensive.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

frlsgirl said:


> I actually have some experience riding Arabs (Polish lines) and thought they were a good fit for me but figured I need an Arab/Warmblood X in order to move up the levels in Dressage. I'm only 5'4 and don't weigh very much so I figured I should aim for a horse between 15'2 and 17'0.
> 
> In Germany, Arabs are for rich people, and Warmbloods are for working class, so imagine my surprise when I moved to the States and found out that the opposite is true here.


oh, I was working class and bred Arabs there lol. 
You can get a purebred Arab and show in breed shows, to avoid the big horse stigma. 
I've recently seen a few warmbloods offered in my area well within your budget. Just yesterday a super nice Trakehner mare for 2500$.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Interesting. I remember Anglo Arabs were a popular X in Germany back when I lived there, but I had never seen, touched, rode a purebred Arab until I moved to Oklahoma. They are everywhere around here.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

frlsgirl said:


> Wow, that was risky move - glad it worked out for you. I have a great trainer (Bronze, Silver & Gold USDF medals) but don't know if I can afford to pay for a horse AND then add expensive training on top of that. I was hoping for a horse that's completely broke to ride but maybe doesn't know the high level dressage stuff yet.


 
Very risky! But it paid off. 
You don't have to spend a fortune. And you don't need a 'I have been to X events and won X medals' trainer.
My trainer ran a yard, and taught kids lessons every evening on school ponies and lunge lessons.
She used to ride her father's Trakehners in young horse shows, spent a couple of years in Cali, and then came back. 
BUT she had the experience with young horses that I needed. I paid €10 for 40 mins twice a week.
Anyone who starts young horses, and has a classical outlook and background will do.

However, keep your eyes peeled. With winter approaching, I tend to find horse prices drop fairly well. There will be the right one out there. My budget was 6500, and I rode horses at that price.. that were extremely over rpiced. Just have to find your bargain


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

You can find Arabs all over the place here, for next to nothing. The one in my avatar was 350$....


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

If you really want "bomb proof"(I read quiet and non spooky) and arab or ottb may not be for you, although physically I think they would be best suited to the job at hand.

I have heard of draft x thoroughbreds doing well in the lower levels of dressage, and they tend to be much quieter, plus they are cheaper than warmbloods by a long shot. I knew a arab x percheron that would have been amazing, you would easily mistake her for a warmblood. Sometimes you can find a stock breed x thoroughbred that would work for what you want.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Very interesting. I'm glad I started this thread. Getting all kinds of great ideas. I'm not quite ready to pull the trigger yet on purchasing a horse, just wanted to see if it's possible to ride/complete dressage on a budget. Most dressage people tell me I need to spend at least 25k and well the rebel in me says, there's got to be a different way.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I think if you're prepared to look around and maybe expand your search area you will find a WB, a WB xTB or WB X Arab in your price range at the level you want to compete in - especially if you're cheeky enough to put in a lower offer
If you decide to go for an OTTB then probably looking at one that's already been retrained might be best - they don't all have the temperament for dressage
This is a site that's always worth keeping an eye on
Dressage Horses For Sale at Warmblood-Sales.com


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

jaydee said:


> I think if you're prepared to look around and maybe expand your search area you will find a WB, a WB xTB or WB X Arab in your price range at the level you want to compete in - especially if you're cheeky enough to put in a lower offer
> If you decide to go for an OTTB then probably looking at one that's already been retrained might be best - they don't all have the temperament for dressage
> This is a site that's always worth keeping an eye on
> Dressage Horses For Sale at Warmblood-Sales.com


Thanks Jaydee. I'll check it out.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

frlsgirl said:


> Very interesting. I'm glad I started this thread. Getting all kinds of great ideas. I'm not quite ready to pull the trigger yet on purchasing a horse, just wanted to see if it's possible to ride/complete dressage on a budget. Most dressage people tell me I need to spend at least 25k and well the rebel in me says, there's got to be a different way.


Ha.

Okay, some horses are worth it.
IMO, if I am spending that money.. it better poop gold.
Are you a big competitor, who wants to reach the top? Save.
Are you happy to train yourself, and hit third level? Search over winter months.

Dubai was a brilliant horse for me (I later found out he had a broken hind leg from foal age >.<) and most people priced him round €15,000+. Its amazing what people think, and what is the truth. You could spend $3000 on a horse, and tell people it was $30,000. Honestly, I think 70% of people would believe it.. or they would where I am from!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

You should definitely be able to find a horse within your price range that is more or less ready to show training level now, and capable of making it to 2nd level with further training. The most obvious choices would be warmbloods and warmblood crosses, but you could also consider draft crosses (these don't always turnout well, but some are very, very nice!), the more English-built QH's (usually these have higher percentage TB bloodlines, or at least look more like their TB parentage), Arabs and Arab crosses.

You may need to spend $25k to get a horse that can go to 4th level and above (and already shown/trained to 2nd or 3rd for that price tag), but the potential to get to 2nd level and currently capable of Training level with little to no show record? That shouldn't be hard to find in your price range.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

My trainer has a QH/TB cross she does 4th level with successfully. 

I have a friend who took her TB to 4th and he would have went further but he was getting up there in age. 

If you keep your eyes open you will find something that will fit your needs and stay in your budget.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

verona1016 said:


> You should definitely be able to find a horse within your price range that is more or less ready to show training level now, and capable of making it to 2nd level with further training. The most obvious choices would be warmbloods and warmblood crosses, but you could also consider draft crosses (these don't always turnout well, but some are very, very nice!), the more English-built QH's (usually these have higher percentage TB bloodlines, or at least look more like their TB parentage), Arabs and Arab crosses.
> 
> You may need to spend $25k to get a horse that can go to 4th level and above (and already shown/trained to 2nd or 3rd for that price tag), but the potential to get to 2nd level and currently capable of Training level with little to no show record? That shouldn't be hard to find in your price range.


Problem with the Draft Crosses is that now I need an XLT trailer, XLT saddle and all that adds up. Of course draft horses are more on the laid back side (closer to bombproof). But I can handle a slightly spooky horse, but I don't want one that freaks out every time it sees something new. So maybe I should look at the below 5 level on the spookyness scale.


----------



## rhosroyalvelvet (Sep 5, 2013)

It depends on what height you are/what height horse your comfortable riding but welsh ponies especially C's can have very animated action and can do well in the dressage sphere. 

In fact one of Springfieldpark Unique (by Horeb Euros out of Tinvaal Princess who is by Gwelfro Tywysod) offspring ( Eponas Brenin Mathrafal) is expected to make the Norwegian National Dressage team next year after winning the National Dressage Championships.

Also her first foal Plassens King Daniel by Nebo Daniel is currently competing at Prix. ST George level dressage in Norway.

The Welsh breed is very versitial and strong and if you chose to follow that path I am sure they could carry you to the top of the dressage circuit 

Good Luck finding your horse


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I was on the verge of buying a lovely, quiet 7yo Holsteiner/TB cross mare who was started in eventing (so had some dressage work done) for $1000 a year and a half ago. They had originally priced her at $7500 less than six months before, but fancy English horses don't sell for as much as good roping and working cowhorses do in my area and they needed her off their feed bill, so they dropped her price drastically. 

That being said, I would get the word out that you're looking and what you're looking for. Talk to trainers, breeders, post ads on Craigslist and DreamHorse. Someone has the right horse for you, they just may not be actively searching for a buyer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm sure this has been suggested, but I would search for some Thoroughbreds. There are many out there that have dressage potential. They may not make it to GP level, but there are quite a few that can stick it out in the higher levels and beat WBs. I cannot recommend TBs enough honestly. They're one of the best breeds out there versatility-wise. Not to mention most aren't over-priced like many Warmbloods. My vote would be to definitely look for some TBs with dressage potential.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

rhosroyalvelvet said:


> It depends on what height you are/what height horse your comfortable riding but welsh ponies especially C's can have very animated action and can do well in the dressage sphere.
> 
> In fact one of Springfieldpark Unique (by Horeb Euros out of Tinvaal Princess who is by Gwelfro Tywysod) offspring ( Eponas Brenin Mathrafal) is expected to make the Norwegian National Dressage team next year after winning the National Dressage Championships.
> 
> ...


I will consider Welsh ponies. I rode one as a teenager and just loved everything about her.


----------



## rhosroyalvelvet (Sep 5, 2013)

Welsh C's doing Dressage Their max height is 13.2 but they are very wide


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

All great ideas and good points.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

frlsgirl said:


> Problem with the Draft Crosses is that now I need an XLT trailer, XLT saddle and all that adds up. Of course draft horses are more on the laid back side (closer to bombproof). But I can handle a slightly spooky horse, but I don't want one that freaks out every time it sees something new. So maybe I should look at the below 5 level on the spookyness scale.


Then you may want to reconsider looking at horses up to 17hh ;-)

But not all draft crosses are huge- the ones that are more suited to dressage are going to be the lighter ones, more in the 16hh range.

I have to say, though, I have really enjoyed how easy it is to get my 15hh Lusitano x QH around. And mount from the ground. Short horses FTW!


----------



## rhosroyalvelvet (Sep 5, 2013)

Here are D's doing Dressage. They have no max height


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

On the subject of draft crosses, I have one. I've been told by several people that he would be stellar at dressage. He's 4.5-years-old and is 16.3hh and about 1500-1600lbs. Other than requiring a draft-size halter and bridle and a taller (warmblood) trailer (although for now we can get away with a standard slant trailer because his neck is fairly short, but he needs two stall spaces), we don't require any special sized equipment. He's a paint/Percheron cross.

The user smrobs has a QH/Belgian cross who is the same age as my gelding and is 16.2hh. She rides him in a FQHB western saddle and regular horse halter and bridle (she got lucky!).

If you go with a taller TB, TB cross, or WB cross, you'll have some of the same issues as having a draft cross.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> On the subject of draft crosses, I have one. I've been told by several people that he would be stellar at dressage. He's 4.5-years-old and is 16.3hh and about 1500-1600lbs. Other than requiring a draft-size halter and bridle and a taller (warmblood) trailer (although for now we can get away with a standard slant trailer because his neck is fairly short, but he needs two stall spaces), we don't require any special sized equipment. He's a paint/Percheron cross.
> 
> The user smrobs has a QH/Belgian cross who is the same age as my gelding and is 16.2hh. She rides him in a FQHB western saddle and regular horse halter and bridle (she got lucky!).
> 
> ...


Good point. I recently got to ride a Gypsy Vanner horse and loved it - great disposition.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Honestly for that price point, then narrowing to breed, you are not going to find much. Don't restrict yourself to a breed as anything bred decently with a smidge of talent is already over your price point. And if it's not then it's probably lame or crazy.

Just look for a horse with good conformation and disposition. There are a few breeds you can likely rule out from the get go. For second level I would not recommend anything with too much draft or arabian blood as they have difficulty sitting and doing the work. 1/4 would be fine if crossed well. Everything else is pretty well game, but be cautious of any QH blood and look carefully at the lines and the conformation. I had a 3/4 QH who was racing/ranch bred and a total stunner. Anything bred for halter, showing, cutting, etc.. will likely not have the characteristics needed though. 

No idea where you are located but here are some horses I found who I would consider to be suitable for a low level dressage horse with the ability to do a respectable second level.

'Forever To Have And To Hold' at Warmblood-Sales.com

'AF Rafael' at Warmblood-Sales.com
^ this horse is a steal but watch the LF..

'Fendi' at Warmblood-Sales.com
^ a little more but IMO overpriced and not as nice as the previous horse. As well the rider is a little scary... She is obviously a sweetheart and a forgiving mare.

'One For The Girls' at Warmblood-Sales.com

'Cardod Sebastian' at Warmblood-Sales.com

So there are lots out there, but don't let a breed restrict you. Of course there are some guidelines you should follow, but let the conformation and disposition of the horse be your guide.

And bonus I found a horse for me to look at! Thanks lol


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> Honestly for that price point, then narrowing to breed, you are not going to find much. Don't restrict yourself to a breed as anything bred decently with a smidge of talent is already over your price point. And if it's not then it's probably lame or crazy.
> 
> Just look for a horse with good conformation and disposition. There are a few breeds you can likely rule out from the get go. For second level I would not recommend anything with too much draft or arabian blood as they have difficulty sitting and doing the work. 1/4 would be fine if crossed well. Everything else is pretty well game, but be cautious of any QH blood and look carefully at the lines and the conformation. I had a 3/4 QH who was racing/ranch bred and a total stunner. Anything bred for halter, showing, cutting, etc.. will likely not have the characteristics needed though.
> 
> ...


Wow - good finds Anabel! Thanks.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Just adding - looked into the horse I found for me and she sold already *sigh*

And rewatched the video of Rafael - notice they show no trot going to the right?? Horse is lame LF high suspensory or shoulder IMO. Otherwise the horse would be priced much higher. Still might be worth a look because I am a jaded cow who is overly suspicious of anything for sale that cheap but vet check vet check vet check. He is the nicest of the bunch.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Frlsgirl, I'm in OK and have a lovely, purebred, 7 y.o. Arabian mare for sale. She is "broke broke broke" as the trainer put it, has shown in hand to Regional Championship, and under saddle at 2 shows. Her first show was a class A, Iowa Gold Star, which is a big A show for Arabians and in the Hunter Pleasure Maturity at US Nationals in 2011. She's a lovely mover, and could do training level easily and with training, could move up. 

We're going a different direction and have no use for her, she's not being ridden at all, and it's a shame. She's broke enough that my husband, who is better than a total beginner but isn't quite intermediate, can ride her easily and enjoys her. She's much too good a horse to have standing around doing nothing. She's priced within your criteria. 










Her pedigree: 
Amerikan Beauty Wp Arabian


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

If she has inherited anything from her ancestors, especially the sire side, she should have a trot to die for....Salon is a guarantee for an enormous trot.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Just saw a link the other day, to a place that has sale on WB type horses
Some horses pretty discounted price maybe something:wink:
Horses For Sale | The Paulgaard Equestrian Center


----------



## maisie (Oct 23, 2011)

There are many horses out there that won't break your pocketbook and can show up to 2nd Level. Among OTTB's, you probably don't want to take on a "fresh off track" but the ad sites have many horses in the 7-15 yr range that have been retrained and might work for you. Arabians and also Morgans have sport horse lines that can certainly compete in open shows. Then, there are the crosses too. 

Right now I am riding an Appendix at training level and I will certainly show him at 1st Level in the next year. At 19, he likely won't go higher but if he were 5-6 years younger he could do 2nd. He was previously trained in many of the movements.

I think the most important thing is to take your trainer with you whenever you look at a prospect. They should be able to judge whether the horse has the movement, conformation and temperament to fit with you and your plans. Good Luck!!


----------



## srcosticov (Aug 14, 2013)

I am totally an advocate for OTTBs. Some lines are known for their superb minds and athletics.

I just took on a mare that is an Artax baby and she has one of the best minds I have ever dealt with. Super eager to please, 16.3 -17 hands (need to stick to verify), fabulous eventer prospect, and SUPER flashy. She is a rescue and was neglected for a few years after being pulled from the track, but you'd never know. She will easily be a 15k + horse and we totally lucked out buying her for next to nothing.

I say give them a shot, but I also would suggest a 15-30 day trial where you are able to return if the horse is not right for you. Some trainers/sellers will agree to lease the horse on premises for that amount of time, some will let you take the horse home, it just depends on the situation.


----------



## MaximasMommy (Sep 21, 2013)

I've searched the thread for lipizzan but I didn't see any. Mine was 6500 moves like a dream. Yea, he's short, but so what! So am I!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

deserthorsewoman said:


> If she has inherited anything from her ancestors, especially the sire side, she should have a trot to die for....Salon is a guarantee for an enormous trot.


She's a very powerful mover, just like her father. He sired some really nice hunt and dressage horses, and she's not giving anything away to any of them. She's easy to ride, wants to do nothing but please and is a comedienne to boot. She makes me giggle every day. I can collect her up until she goes Western (my choice of disciplines), extend her out for a nice hunter pace, or really push her a la endurance. She's extremely willing in everything I've asked her to try. My problem is, I have too many horses that I ride and show regularly to need her. As much as I enjoy her, I'm not using her and she likes to be ridden. I'm not breeding, so I have no need of a broodmare either.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

MaximasMommy said:


> I've searched the thread for lipizzan but I didn't see any. Mine was 6500 moves like a dream. Yea, he's short, but so what! So am I!


I second this

I met a Lipizzaner and what a lovely horse, both in temperment and rideability.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

MaximasMommy said:


> I've searched the thread for lipizzan but I didn't see any. Mine was 6500 moves like a dream. Yea, he's short, but so what! So am I!


I currently ride a half Lippizaner - he does move like a dream. A bit too big for me though 17.2 hh.


----------



## MaximasMommy (Sep 21, 2013)

frlsgirl said:


> I currently ride a half Lippizaner - he does move like a dream. A bit too big for me though 17.2 hh.


What is his other half? My barn owner wants a bigger version of my horse


----------



## mazza0007 (Sep 23, 2013)

If you want good calm, smart horse what about a Standardbred? 

I dont know much (anything!) about dressage but I see a lot of OTSBs doing well in dressage in Australia. 

They're cheap (or free) straight off the track if you want to retrain them yourself.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

MaximasMommy said:


> What is his other half? My barn owner wants a bigger version of my horse


The other half is some sort of German Warmblood...I think she said Trakehner but he seems too big for that.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Having just gone through this same type of search, let me help out a sec . First, the horse I brought home was a miracle find..no doubt about it. His temperament, abilities, very low spook rating and yes, his cost, were exactly what I was looking for. It took 38 inquiries and 18 some odd actual "test rides" and two failed vettings before I found him.

My budget started at $7K and as I searched I changed that to an absolute, can't afford another penny, $15K and that really was pushing things. My goal was, and is, fourth level, but also know that there is no guarantee...I was just looking for a horse that had some basic dressage training behind them so that I wasn't trying to take a moon gazer and train them to be round..been there done that. 

Age range depended upon training..again, thinking fourth level. No to little training I was looking on the 6-8 range; some low level training, 8-10. First level + training I was looking 11-13. I wasn't necessarily looking for show experience, just training. I knew there as no way I could touch a third level+ trained horse in either price or desirable age range within my budget; I didn't want anything older than 13.

I looked at American Warmbloods, Westphalians, Hanoverian crosses, Warmblood crosses, a full Shire (that mare was HUGE but very cute), full TBs (all off-track), TB crosses and a couple of Oldenburg and Oldenburg crosses. I have owned OTTB in the past and while one or two of them have been relatively calm, they all had a high spook factor..not so much in how often but the "size" of the spook. The two failed vettings were on an American Warmblood and a Hanoverian cross..both nice horses but in retrospect (and with the help of the eyes of other folks who know what they are looking at), the American Warmblood probably wouldn't have made it, competitively at least, past First Level. The Oldenburg cross was a cute horse and had the ability but his vetting was, uhm, plain scary at the results.

The horse I ended up with, gratefully, is an Oldenburg though his sire is a Holsteiner and his dam is a TB...these warmblood registries will ever remain a mystery 

Maybe the whole point is that there may not be a specific breed that hits your price range that you want to stick to in the search. I would never have thought I could afford an Oldenburg, only 11 yrs old with First Level show experience in the mid 70s and Second Level schooling for less than your, the OPs, budget. 

Run your range on the ad sites..Warmbloods.com; Dreamhorse.com are two very good sites; I found Rigo on Dreamhorse (come to find out I found my last horse there as well  ) in a very plain, no vid, no pic and very limited info type ad but something kept me going back to it. 

Also remember that all prices are negotiable, especially this time of year. As winter approaches sale prices tend to drop if people are looking for a way to trim their expenses or have too many horses and not enough time.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

frlsgirl said:


> The other half is some sort of German Warmblood...I think she said Trakehner but he seems too big for that.


 
Trakehners hit over 17hh. The beast I ride is 17.2hh, and fairly small apparently :shock:


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

For a small rider, I think sport ponies are a good option. Welsh crosses can be in the 14hh range and some of them have good enough movement for dressage. I've got a Welsh/Arab X that is 14hh that my trainer loves. She naturally carries herself and tries very hard to please. It's a shame about her feet. Anyway, I see them all the time for anywhere between $500 and $5000 and many could be quite successful. Younger, unfinished ponies are cheaper, so if you don't mind doing the actual dressage training, they are a good budget option. 

I also just got a 7 yo OTTB in trade for my QH I had priced at $1000 (worth less in reality due to arthritis that I disclosed). He is a really sweet, mellow boy. He is broke to ride, but doesn't really know much other than left, right, and stop. He seems really trainable and he's not a bad mover, so he's also a good budget prospect. I was very nervous about getting an OTTB, but he really is a quiet horse, so don't believe all the stereotypes. 

I figure there's no point in spending $25k on a purpose bred horse until I am ready to show at high levels, which is going to be a while. I think most sound prospects probably can make 2nd level, and a smart and/or lucky choice might make 3rd or 4th. I might not ever even be a 4th level rider!


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

As I was told, any horse can be taught the fourth level+ movements...whether or not the horse is competitive at those levels is something else. For example, any horse can be taught a passage or piaffe but some horses are just better built for it and it is easier for them to do and do well. Other horses may do the movement but it isn't as balanced or as, for lack of a better description, "pretty and accurate."


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Viranh said:


> For a small rider, I think sport ponies are a good option. Welsh crosses can be in the 14hh range and some of them have good enough movement for dressage. I've got a Welsh/Arab X that is 14hh that my trainer loves. She naturally carries herself and tries very hard to please. It's a shame about her feet. Anyway, I see them all the time for anywhere between $500 and $5000 and many could be quite successful. Younger, unfinished ponies are cheaper, so if you don't mind doing the actual dressage training, they are a good budget option.
> 
> I also just got a 7 yo OTTB in trade for my QH I had priced at $1000 (worth less in reality due to arthritis that I disclosed). He is a really sweet, mellow boy. He is broke to ride, but doesn't really know much other than left, right, and stop. He seems really trainable and he's not a bad mover, so he's also a good budget prospect. I was very nervous about getting an OTTB, but he really is a quiet horse, so don't believe all the stereotypes.
> 
> I figure there's no point in spending $25k on a purpose bred horse until I am ready to show at high levels, which is going to be a while. I think most sound prospects probably can make 2nd level, and a smart and/or lucky choice might make 3rd or 4th. I might not ever even be a 4th level rider!


All good points. I did ride a Welsh X as a teenager and just loved her. That was in Germany though where there is an abundance of Welshes. They mostly have Quarter Horses around here so I'll just need to be willing to expand my search criteria/consider transporting a horse from the East or West coast.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Come on frlsgirl - go but yourself a horse so we can follow your progress!!!!
I am so glad that the place paintedpastures linked is in Alberta because I was so tempted by some they have for sale and I need another horse like I need a hole in the head!!!!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

tlkng1 said:


> As I was told, any horse can be taught the fourth level+ movements...whether or not the horse is competitive at those levels is something else. For example, any horse can be taught a passage or piaffe but some horses are just better built for it and it is easier for them to do and do well. Other horses may do the movement but it isn't as balanced or as, for lack of a better description, "pretty and accurate."


Any horse can be trick trained. To actually do the movements requires a deal of athleticism. And if you're doing piros for poops and giggles you're going to blow your horses hocks.
Any horse can school first level. Second level where we begin collection requires some carrying power behind and at least an uphill balance or tendency. The changes in third are a big limiter, as well the extended gaits and increased collection demands. In fourth then you add counter changes in half pass, flying changes in series and piros and those are some difficult things. By PSG you need something which is athletic and expressive.

Dressage is all about accuracy and precision. I've seen people rung off course for riding to P instead of F. And to see a horse struggle through a test that is obviously above his talent is torturous in the judges booth. Think about most importantly what is fair to the horse. Would you jump any horse 4' even though he knocked rails every time? That's what lower than a 5 is in a dressage test. Unsatisfactory, poor or very poor. You knocked the rail down. And more than a few means - you or your horse are not ready for this level. To train a horse to 4th level to get a 45% means what? You dominated the animal, you won because you got an off breed to fourth level? I personally would be far more impressed by a 70% at first.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I second Arab/Warmblood. My trainer has some lovely crosses (varying heights).


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> Any horse can be trick trained. To actually do the movements requires a deal of athleticism. And if you're doing piros for poops and giggles you're going to blow your horses hocks.
> Any horse can school first level. Second level where we begin collection requires some carrying power behind and at least an uphill balance or tendency. The changes in third are a big limiter, as well the extended gaits and increased collection demands. In fourth then you add counter changes in half pass, flying changes in series and piros and those are some difficult things. By PSG you need something which is athletic and expressive.
> 
> Dressage is all about accuracy and precision. I've seen people rung off course for riding to P instead of F. And to see a horse struggle through a test that is obviously above his talent is torturous in the judges booth. Think about most importantly what is fair to the horse. Would you jump any horse 4' even though he knocked rails every time? That's what lower than a 5 is in a dressage test. Unsatisfactory, poor or very poor. You knocked the rail down. And more than a few means - you or your horse are not ready for this level. To train a horse to 4th level to get a 45% means what? You dominated the animal, you won because you got an off breed to fourth level? I personally would be far more impressed by a 70% at first.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Which is why my mare will never go above 2end level :lol: 

I have a fancy bred warmblood. She is bred out the wazoo for jumping. She will never be competitive at 4' jumpers, never do more then training level eventing and only on the best of days can we pull off a 2end level dressage test.

So just because a horse is bred for something, doesn't mean they will do it. My girl has a heart of gold and is athletic. But she is just not competitive. Thankfully her foals do well in the show ring so she is a great broodmare.

Anyway that is something to keep in mind when looking. Just because its a fancy bred warmblood, doesn't mean it will be successful. 

Like I said my coach has a QH/TB cross who at 4th level is pulling high 70's in her tests. She was schooling PSG until my coach hurt her hip and has been out of the saddle. A cross that you wouldn't expect to do much above 2end.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

All good points. I'm obviously leaning toward a warmblood but know that I will probably not be able to afford a purebread WB and I know that not every WB is perfect for dressage. Good thing I'm short cause that expands my options a little bit. I sure love Arabs though. Sooo pretty.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

frlsgirl said:


> All good points. I'm obviously leaning toward a warmblood but know that I will probably not be able to afford a purebread WB and I know that not every WB is perfect for dressage. Good thing I'm short cause that expands my options a little bit. I sure love Arabs though. Sooo pretty.


not only pretty....a ton of personality, intelligence and FUN....


----------



## 80acorns (Sep 20, 2013)

Saddlebred! They come in all sizes. They have the athletic ability and stamina. They are smart and willing. And you can get ones who haven't had any saddleseat training or ones started to well broke for a song. There are a lot out there started and competing in dressage for sale without the inflated warmblood price. Even ones who have been to "saddleseat" school do great at other sports. There are a lot out there competing in dressage and the breed association has year end awards for horses competing in different sports. Look at the American Saddlebred Horse Assoc. Facebook page and there's a saddlebred/saddlebred cross sport horse FB group. 

I wouldn't dismiss the breed on rumors, lies and pre-conceived notions.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

deserthorsewoman said:


> not only pretty....a ton of personality, intelligence and FUN....


I know. I just love them. I got to ride HA Garnys Fire for 3 lessons last year. At the end of the 3rd lesson I broke into crocodile tears because I knew I would never get to ride her again.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

frlsgirl said:


> I know. I just love them. I got to ride HA Garnys Fire for 3 lessons last year. At the end of the 3rd lesson I broke into crocodile tears because I knew I would never get to ride her again.


Then I suggest you check out the one posted on here......and tell me all about her


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

Not sure what area you're looking but we seem to have a look of OTTB in the Los Angeles area that are retrained for dressage.

This place seems to get a new OTTB everyday - auctionhorsesrescue - Home They seem to retain most of them to Hunter/Jumper or Dressage.

Might want to search in this area though if you're not too far. Tons of Arabs too!


----------



## Chiquita (Oct 31, 2013)

For training through second level any properly trained breed can do it well. Its more about the individual horse. But personally I would go with a warmblood.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

jaydee said:


> Come on frlsgirl - go but yourself a horse so we can follow your progress!!!!
> I am so glad that the place paintedpastures linked is in Alberta because I was so tempted by some they have for sale and I need another horse like I need a hole in the head!!!!


Yes horse previously priced 25-40,000 now in 5000 to 7500 price range that is some major price slashing:lol: If they are good prospects at that then maybe worth the extra in shipping costs:wink::wink:


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

paintedpastures said:


> Yes horse previously priced 25-40,000 now in 5000 to 7500 price range that is some major price slashing:lol: If they are good prospects at that then maybe worth the extra in shipping costs:wink::wink:


 I'm going to put you on my ignore list - way too much temptation :lol:


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

paintedpastures said:


> Yes horse previously priced 25-40,000 now in 5000 to 7500 price range that is some major price slashing:lol: If they are good prospects at that then maybe worth the extra in shipping costs:wink::wink:


Don't you have to pay import fees in addition to shipping when you buy a horse from Canada?:?


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

frlsgirl said:


> Don't you have to pay import fees in addition to shipping when you buy a horse from Canada?:?


http://www.aphis.usda.gov/import_export/downloads/import_horses_canada.pdf


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

paintedpastures said:


> http://www.aphis.usda.gov/import_export/downloads/import_horses_canada.pdf


Thanks, I always wondered how that worked.


----------

